# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  ТСКФ

## avm3110

Нужен ТСКФ - поделитесь плз

----------


## avm3110

> Нужен ТСКФ - поделитесь плз


Неужели так не у кого нет этого в электронном виде?:blush:

----------


## shwizard

что это такое?

----------


## avm3110

> что это такое?


Это Типовая Система Качества Франчайзинг

В ней приведены в том числе типовые документы связанные с процессом разработки и сопровождения конфигурациий 1С.

----------


## tazhitkov

присоединяюсь к вопросу.

----------

